# Shop remodel



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

After finally getting my shop last Spring, and living with it and thinking about it for about 10 months... I decided on a layout. I've spend the last month working on it as time allows.

It's not quite done but is finally usable. The projects include...


Improved wood storage (not on the floor)
4x8 workbench/table saw outfeed table, with router insert and storage
Shelves with power tool storage.
i

I still need to finish the insert for the router table which will have dust collection and storage for bits and tools, build a fixed base for the table saw with improved dust collection, and build a permanent router station.

However, it has turned out pretty good. It is much more usable that the old setup.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow!! GGF...that is fantastic! You are going to love that long outfeed table/worktable. Congrats! gb


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That shop looks great! I wish I had that much room.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

You never have enough room. Btw... I meant to say permanent miter saw station, not permanent router station.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice! I really like that lower shelf with the adjustable vertical partitions. Great idea.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I got the idea for the vertical partitions from Ron Paulk's mobile workshop.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Those vertical partitions look like some I built for my cabinets. Ron might have been my inspiration also. They work great.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

I envy anyone that has that much room to spread out. You will most likely do some re-locating of tools once you begin to use that shop.

I placed some old conveyer belts in front of my power tool stations to help
the old feet while standing for hours.

Time to make some saw dust.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice shop good job.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Shop, great Job!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweet shop!


----------



## Whiz (May 19, 2008)

Very nice, can't wait to move to a location where I can have a shop.


----------

